# Hatred for Humans



## Black Yoshi (Jul 31, 2008)

(I miss this RPG, so I'm remaking it!)
---
You have rejected simply taking a starter from the lab, and wish to find your own. Only after a succesful capture do you realize that you have angered your starter's parents. They begin to rampage, destroying everything they can to get their child back. 

The parents are infuriated that you escaped. They convince many other Pokemon Parents that human's are the enemy, and now Pokemon often attack towns and cities.

Now, you and seven others must find a way to stop this terror. But is there any way to calm these savage parents?
---
Rules:
1.No Godmodding.
2.No flaming.
3.Keep swearing at a minimum
4.You can have relationships, but keep it clean.
5.Your starter MUST be a baby or basic Pokemon. Unless it evolves with friendship.
6.Put a smiley somewhere in your form to prove you read this.
---
Your form:

Name:
Age:
Gender:
Appearance:
Bio:
Personality(Optional):
Pokemon:
Other:
---
My form:

Name:Xigbar
Age:15
Gender:Male
Appearance:Short-ish black hair, and a white long sleeve shirt with a purple short sleeve over it. He wears jeans and brown boots as well.
Bio:Xigbar lives in Jubilife city, or what's left of it. After stealing a rowboat and going to Iron Island, he had finally captured a Riolu. It took him five years, but he did it. He was feeling better than ever until two Lucario appeared. Xigbar barely escaped, thinking he was safe across water. But one day he woke to burning wreckage. He escaped again, and returned to the ruins of his home. He's been living there for the past few weeks.
Pokemon:Crackers(Riolu(M)Lvl.8)
Other::freaked:
---
Members:
Black Yoshi 99/Xigbar
Shadowstar/Shadow
shadow_lugia/Kara
Blaziking 175/Mark 
Gardevoir/Aria
Featherfur/Alex(andria)
-
-
---
4 places left


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 31, 2008)

Name:Shadow
Age:16
Gender:Female
Appearance:Black hair, 4 feet and 59 inches tall, black dress, rose chocker, blue eyes, black higheels.
Bio:Shadow used to work for Team Galactic, but after she found out about their plans, she quit. When she obtained her starter, she decided to stop Team Galactic's plans by making her own team, a good team, Team Starlight. That is, until she met two Glaceon...
She is now on the run, from both Team Galactic, and the Two Glaceon. She currently lives in what's left of Sunyshore.
Pokemon:Moonshine(Eevee(F))
Other:None!


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 1, 2008)

You are... ACCEPTED!!!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 1, 2008)

Can I reserve a spot?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh my God, I loved this RP, I was so sad when it died.

Are we starting off where we were last time? Things in spoiler tags are if we are. <Highlight that, it's not actually a spoiler.

Name: Kara
Age: 12
Gender: Female
Appearance: Kara has long, straight, brown hair, and pale skin. Think the female Kanto character.
Bio: Kara has so far lived a happy life in Lavender Town. However, she finally managed to capture Bone on the edge of Rock Tunnel. His parents attacked her, and the father, a Tyranitar, gave her a concussion, and is not expected to live for more than a few months. While she was in the hospital, Bone's parents attacked Lavender Town. They destroyed it and killed her parents. She fled and survived, although she passed out while trying to cross a stream over Rock Tunnel. Quetzo grabbed her and flew with her until she woke up, and carried her all the way to Pewter City to earn her first Gym Badge. During the journey, Quetzo agreed to join her. When they succeeded, they went on to Cerulean City, where Kara first heard her parents were dead from the local Nurse Joy. She came up with a plan to meet Celebi and reverse time so that they would live, despite Bone and Quetzo's repeated efforts to stop her. She has agreed to participate in the Indigo League before moving on to Jhoto to find Celebi.
Personality: Kara is a lonely girl, who is down-to-earth and rational. She has somewhat of a pessimistic personality most of the time, although when happy she acts like a dork.
Pokemon: Bone  (M)
Quetzo the Aerodactyl (M)
Other: God I hate using these :dead:


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 1, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> Oh my God, I loved this RP, I was so sad when it died.


Seriously? Well, you're Accepted! Welcome back! As for your question, I'm rewinding it for my character, but that's because I felt like it. By allmeans, continue from where we left off. I might continue, though. All I have to do is edit my form. Anyway, Blaziking, yes, I'll have a spot reserved for you.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 1, 2008)

Wait - are we starting where you all left off?


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 1, 2008)

No, but former members can if they want. I'm not. You just finish your application, we're pretty much starting over, although shadow_lugia probably won't want to, and will therefore not start over.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 1, 2008)

:/ It's mainly just because of the awesome conversations I managed to work up, like the one between the nurse (not Nurse Joy... A nurse at a human hospital) and my charactar. I just couldn't make up something like that again.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm too nosy. What was the conversation about?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 1, 2008)

About her concussion and how they expected her to die, although they didn't say it outright. But she read between the lines and got it anyway. And then they gave her drugs so she would sleep again :3


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 1, 2008)

Aw, how sweet!


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 3, 2008)

Hmmm... After some serious thought and consideration, I have decided that we can start. We do have four open spaces, but any people who sign up after we start... well, anyone could catch a starter at any time, so... yeah, we're starting.
---
Xigbar opened his eyes. Something was wrong. The sound of remains of buildings being destroyed gave him his first clue. He looked out the large hole in his room, and saw two Lucario tearing the place up. _Alright. This is it. I've got to get moving. I won't be able to stay here forever. In fact, I probably won't be able to stay for five minutes._ Xigbar left his backpack, and stuffed his pockets full of whatever food he could fit in them. He walked cautiously out the back door, with Crackers' Pokeball ready. When he was sure it was safe, he bolted, and began running to Sandgem Town. Then, Xigbar heard something catching up to him. He took a quick look back, and saw the two Lucario gaining fast. It was in this moment, however, that Xigbar tripped, and fell on the ground. He looked up. Two Lucario, angrier than ever, were staring down at him.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 3, 2008)

Shadow was walking around the crumbled remains of Sunyshore city when she spotted two Glaceons. "Better move before they spot me." she wispered and left the city, heading towards Hearthome city.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 3, 2008)

(:/ I won't be able to post right now because I'm dead asleep.

Unless it's morning)


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 3, 2008)

Name: Mark Smith
Age: 14
Gender: ...male...? :huh:
Appearance: Always wears a dark green t-shirt under a black trenchcoat, and jeans. He is slightly muscular, has short jet-black hair always covered by a baseball cap. He is average height.
Bio: Mark always wanted to become a Pokemon trainer, but on the day of receiving his starter Pokemon, he wasn't satisfied with the Pokemon they had, and went out to get his own Pokemon. He captured a Bellsprout named Carnage, one Pokemon he always wanted. However, unbeknownst to him, Carnage's parents were the leaders of a pack of grass-type Pokemon. Carnage's parents convinced the pack and a multitude of other Pokemon to attempt to kill Mark. Carnage has slight feelings of resentment for Mark because of this, however he, for an unknown reason, refuses to return to his parents.
Pokemon:  Carnage Lv. 12 (M)
Other: None.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 3, 2008)

Name: Aria
Age: 12
Gender: Female
Appearance: Aria has long, straight hair that is black as midnight. She often wears a green shirt with white stripes that looks like an Electrike's body. Her shoes are bright blue.
Bio: She grew up just like a lot of other people :blank:
Personality: Will be played out.
Pokemon: Electrike (Female) named Lightningcloud or Cloud for short, Level 9.
Other:


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 3, 2008)

(Well, I'm sorry to say this... No I'm not, you're Accepted! Both of you. NOW. Mkay?)
---
Xigbar opened his eyes, very slowly. He only felt pain in his right eye. _It's probably black._ He staggered to his feet, then felt joy rush through him. He felt his sides, and his belly, and cried out, "I'm alive... I'M ALIVE!!!" He hadn't been killed by Crackers' parents! But... Xigbar quickly took out Crackers' Pokeball, and yelled, "Go, Crackers!" Crackers materialized in front of him. Then Xigbar knew why he wasn't dead those two Lucario wanted him to suffer. Xigbar had to find a fire type, or a flying type. Or a psychic. As if on cue, a Ponyta walked into sight, feeding on grass. _What are the chances of that?_ Xigbar thought. Then, he suddenly yelled, "Crackers, Force Palm on that Ponyta!" Crackers did as he was told, and took the Ponyta by surprise. "Now, time we got you a new friend, Crackers."


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 3, 2008)

( ;~; I thought that he would be coming back as Crackers like last time...

That name was cute)


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 3, 2008)

(You know what? I forgot about that name. Time to edit, I like that name to!)


----------



## Featherfur (Aug 3, 2008)

Name: Alexandria (Preferably Alex)
Age: 12
Gender: Female
Appearance: She wears a red baseball cap.
Her hair is a reddish brown, and it goes down to her shoulders, never more, never less.
Her eyes are dark green. She has loads of freckles, mostly on her nose.
She likes to wear boy's clothes, but her mom makes her wear girl's clothes every once in a while. She usually wears a red T-shirt and black shorts.
She wears blue sandles.
Bio: Her dad left when she was born. Her mom married someone else later, so now she has a younger step-brother and an older step-sister. Her parents decided to move, but the family got separated at the Airport, and she is determined to find them. She lives in an apartment for right now.
Personality(Optional):  She hates pink, purple, and any other girly color. She likes to fight, but can be very nice and funny.
Pokemon: Feather (Eevee(F)Level: 6)
Other: She is usually seen carrying a Root Beer bottle, even if it's empty.

I can haz joinage pleeze?


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 3, 2008)

(This seems a lot like your Struggle for power char... Suuupicious!!! But, You're Acceted!)


----------



## Featherfur (Aug 3, 2008)

((Yeah, Fluffy took a lot of my characters. I'm her little sister, by the way. =P))


----------



## Darksong (Aug 4, 2008)

((What? Why am I not accepted? How was Featherfur accepted and not me?))


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 4, 2008)

o.O You _were_ accepted.


----------

